# DR 6 Ton Log Splitter Report



## stick burner (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello Ya'll,
Will make this short and sweet. Got my splitter last Wednesday and here's what I think about it. Great packing...remember someone awhile back writing about the poor packing on their Robi and how many times they had to send it back due to damage. Not the case here. Beautiful, classy and just plain PURDY...only this bunch would understand and appreciate that . Super quality...what a sweet change from so much crap out there today. How it splits wood: Most of the logs I split were in the 12 to 14 inch diameter range and 16-18 inches long. Just don't want to handle the bigger stuff anymore. Non bearing mulberry with and w/out knots...easy to split; Juniper...easy; Pecan...easy; Live Oak...difficult. Stalled out on trying to run the log down the middle, however, this was not a problem. Made a slice about 2 1/2 to 3 inches in and it split it easily, then I was able to split the log straight down the center. 

This splitter is something I would buy again in a heart beat. It's just what I have needed. I know it cost a little more than some, but to me it is well worth the extra money. If you spread out the couple of hundred bucks more over the many years this splitter will last you, it's more than worth the difference, at least to me. One more thing...I bought the table to mount it on and the log tray that goes on the front to catch the logs after they are split. Priceless. Saves a lot of hassle and back pain for us older folks. If you are interested in splitting the really BIG stuff, get a big gas splitter. This unit is not made for that. However, if you want a splitter for splitting the kind of woods and sizes I have discussed above...the 6 ton DR is the one for you. 

Stickburner


----------



## paulie (Dec 12, 2007)

yea, nice review, I am expecting a  5 ton DR by the weekend, I haven't heard anything negitive about them really. I think it's going to great for what I do. So, you like the table? worth the money? I did get the tray. glad to here you are happy with it. thank's for the good review!


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 12, 2007)

I believe the poor packing was on the Northern Tool splitter. My Ryobi was well packed.

Congrats on your new splitter!


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 12, 2007)

Sweet review stick burner. Can you tell me how high the bed of the splitter is when mounted on the table??

Thanks again john


----------



## stick burner (Dec 12, 2007)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> Sweet review stick burner. Can you tell me how high the bed of the splitter is when mounted on the table??
> 
> Thanks again john



Hello Johnny Boy,
The bed of the splitter (where the log sits) when mounted on the table is about 34 inches from the ground.  The log tray is about the same. To the top of the operating handle is about 36 inches from the ground.  If you're about 6 ft. tall, this is just right.  Might add that the log tray is made with a heavier guage steel and is quality.  It will hold up to anything you will split and not bend.  

Stickburner


----------



## stick burner (Dec 12, 2007)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> I believe the poor packing was on the Northern Tool splitter. My Ryobi was well packed.
> 
> Congrats on your new splitter!



Sorry about that ...damn sure don't want to discredit a company doing their job right.

Stickurner


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 13, 2007)

stick burner said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. It looks nice stout.

JW.


----------



## stick burner (Dec 14, 2007)

stick burner said:
			
		

> Hello Ya'll,
> Will make this short and sweet. Got my splitter last Wednesday and here's what I think about it. Great packing...remember someone awhile back writing about the poor packing on their Robi and how many times they had to send it back due to damage. Not the case here. Beautiful, classy and just plain PURDY...only this bunch would understand and appreciate that . Super quality...what a sweet change from so much crap out there today. How it splits wood: Most of the logs I split were in the 12 to 14 inch diameter range and 16-18 inches long. Just don't want to handle the bigger stuff anymore. Non bearing mulberry with and w/out knots...easy to split; Juniper...easy; Pecan...easy; Live Oak...difficult. Stalled out on trying to run the log down the middle, however, this was not a problem. Made a slice about 2 1/2 to 3 inches in and it split it easily, then I was able to split the log straight down the center.
> 
> This splitter is something I would buy again in a heart beat. It's just what I have needed. I know it cost a little more than some, but to me it is well worth the extra money. If you spread out the couple of hundred bucks more over the many years this splitter will last you, it's more than worth the difference, at least to me. One more thing...I bought the table to mount it on and the log tray that goes on the front to catch the logs after they are split. Priceless. Saves a lot of hassle and back pain for us older folks. If you are interested in splitting the really BIG stuff, get a big gas splitter. This unit is not made for that. However, if you want a splitter for splitting the kind of woods and sizes I have discussed above...the 6 ton DR is the one for you.
> ...



Ya know, I got to looking at the piece of Live Oak that gave the little splitter trouble ( I smelled a rat)  and guess what....there was a narley black looking knot in the center of the log about 4 inchs in and towards the end I was splitting.   You couldn't see it.  Huh...split another piece of oak ( it had no hidden knots) and didn't have a problem. 

Stickburner


----------



## Elderthewelder (Dec 27, 2007)

I just pulled the trigger on the DR 6 ton, they are on sale right now and also free shipping. I also added the table and tray ( they charged shipping on those however)

Like was stated before,  I know cheaper electric splitters can be bought elsewhere, but am banking on the DR name for quality/reliability, time will till 

here is a $10 off coupon code if anyone else is planning to order one, works on either model
 add coupon code  52034B  during check out


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 27, 2007)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> I just pulled the trigger on the DR 6 ton, they are on sale right now and also free shipping. I also added the table and tray ( they charged shipping on those however)
> 
> Like was stated before,  I know cheaper electric splitters can be bought elsewhere, but am banking on the DR name for quality/reliability, time will till
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## tbl01 (Dec 29, 2007)

I just ordered the DR 5 ton and tray unit today.  Shipped out today as well.

thanks for the coupon code

Really cant beat the 6 month trial.  If you dont like it they will take it back and pay for shipping back to warehouse.  Full refund.
From the posts I have read it looks like a keeper.

Ill have a review once i have some mileage on the splitter.


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 29, 2007)

tbl01 said:
			
		

> I just ordered the DR 5 ton and tray unit today.  Shipped out today as well.
> 
> thanks for the coupon code
> 
> ...




Happy New Year


----------



## paulie (Dec 30, 2007)

So Greg, you did go with the Dr....good choice, don't think you will regret it, did you get the table and wood tray?


----------



## tbl01 (Dec 30, 2007)

wood wacker said:
			
		

> So Greg, you did go with the Dr....good choice, don't think you will regret it, did you get the table and wood tray?



Wood Wacker  thanks for the info. Went with the 5 ton, and the tray no table.  Will see how it goes. I can always order the table.  how long did shipping take to get

Nice looking Sheperd.. My brother has one that is gigantic. I think it weighs 110 lbs. purebred champion lines.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I got my DR 6 ton on Friday, The table and tray have yet to ship b/c the tray's are on back order and they want to ship both at same time.

Anyway, unpacked the assembled the splitter, assembly consists of attaching the hyd control handle and installing the wheels. My only gripe on this is that the two bolts that hold the wheels in place are plastic!!  WTF is up with that.

Went and used it today for 2 hours splitting a bunch of oak that I scrounged last summer, man I had forgotten how heavy that stuff was. for the most part it split everything with relative ease, even the stuff with a knot here and there, there were a couple pieces that had multiple knots, where big branch's were cut off and the rounds exceeded the 16" diameter that the splitter is rated for, I did manage to get this stuff split by applying hyd pressure, backing off, rotate round, apply hyd , back off, rotate round, repeat, repeat

I guess overall I am satisfied with the splitter thus far, as it eventually split everything I threw at it, and alot of the rounds were 20"-25"  dia x 16 to 18" in length. I figure this oak I have is going to be the hardest stuff I come across in my area, unless I score some Madrona.

I still have quite a big pile of the oak rounds to split in the coming week, I will let you know how it goes


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 14, 2008)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> Well I got my DR 6 ton on Friday, The table and tray have yet to ship b/c the tray's are on back order and they want to ship both at same time.
> 
> Anyway, unpacked the assembled the splitter, assembly consists of attaching the hyd control handle and installing the wheels. My only gripe on this is that the two bolts that hold the wheels in place are plastic!!  WTF is up with that.
> 
> ...




Sounds great elder.


----------



## tbl01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I am not having the same luck as other owners.  My first 5 ton Dr came here two weeks ago with heavy damage due to shipping. 

Second was received this past week with about half the damage as the first, and this unit would not work. Nada.   Mostly cosmetic damage, but none the less....

I too am not happy about the plastic set screws.   If the third one lands at my house damaged and not working Im out, and will be looking at the ramsplitter.

I will say the customer service has been first class and very responsive.  the are shipping out the next unit via truck freight and express .

We shall see what this week has in store for ups shipping.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jan 14, 2008)

tbl01 said:
			
		

> Well, I am not having the same luck as other owners.  My first 5 ton Dr came here two weeks ago with heavy damage due to shipping.
> 
> Second was received this past week with about half the damage as the first, and this unit would not work. Nada.   Mostly cosmetic damage, but none the less....
> 
> ...




WOW, I am sorry to hear that.  Your splitters only traveled from VT to NY and they both were damaged, that's not right.

My splitter traveled 3k miles from VT to Seattle using ABF trucking, I picked it up at the trucking terminal in Everett myself, ironically there was another 6 ton sitting right next to mine, they both looked just fine


----------



## mikeyny (Jan 14, 2008)

2 yrs ago I bought a Chinese nockoff. 6 ton I think. Its ok but doesn't compare with the DR. I manage to split most everything if I work it around the log a bit. One thing is for sure, Don't leave in an unheated space. Cold hydro fluid is trouble.
                                                       MIke


----------



## foxhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

new here, have a couple questions.
what advantage does the 6 ton 2 speed pump  have over the 5 ton 1 speed?
how does the dr compare to the iron hourse 6 ton splitter? where can you buy a iron horse? there isn't any advertised on the net, is this a stores private brand on the east coast?


----------



## sixminus1 (Jan 15, 2008)

DR 5-ton splitter just got delivered yesterday.  It arrived with the box in pretty bad shape, but without any damage to the unit itself (I'm at the NJ shore).  The instructions say to keep the box and half-pallet in case you need to return it, but, that won't be possible given how the box looks.  If I need to return it, I'm sure DR will be able to compromise on not having the original package.

UPS shipped the unit quickly (ordered it on Thurs Jan 10), the delivery guy helped me carry it into the basement (it weighs about 130lbs), and even hung around for a few minutes while I inspected the condition of the unit.

As others have mentioned, I'm not thrilled with the plastic bolts to hold the wheels on, but the wheels have metal axles -- the plastic bolts are just to keep them in place.  I think I can find a way to put some lock washers or cotter pins onto the wheel axles if the plastic bolts happen to break.

So far, I've only split about a dozen logs, but it works just fine.  Also mentioned by others -- it gets held up on especially knotty or mis-shapen pieces, but re-seating the log and trying again works just fine.

Overall construction is heavier than the Ryobi 3-ton (which I would have bought if my HD had it in stock).  Total price was $500.

I think this will be a great unit for splitting 2 or 3 cords per season, if you take your time and remember that it's not a Super Split.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 15, 2008)

sixminus1 said:
			
		

> DR 5-ton splitter just got delivered yesterday.
> Overall construction is heavier than the Ryobi 3-ton (which I would have bought if my HD had it in stock).  Total price was $500.
> .




Joe did you get the tray?? It looks like a nice Splitter.


----------



## sixminus1 (Jan 15, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> sixminus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't get the tray, because $500 was more than I originally wanted to spend.  I may try to rig something up that serves a similiar purpose.  Some plywood and a couple of 2x4s, and it might work even better than the tray...


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had bad luck with UPS and heavy things.


----------



## jtb51b (Feb 3, 2008)

Does this splitter require both hands like the lowes model? I couldn't tell from the online video if the guys right hand was holding a safety switch down.

Jason


----------



## Elderthewelder (Feb 4, 2008)

just 1 hand


----------



## jtb51b (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice, I'll be ordering one soon. I will be primarily using it for kindling and lighter splitting chores. I rarely get wood over 16", I scroung dead standing wood from several hundred acres I help manage. There will occasionally be a larger tree to split but I have a friend with a 22 ton gas unit that I can borrow at will.  I want to spend as little as possible but really like the idea of a 2 speed pump, does it make as much of a difference as I imagine? Has anyone used both?

Jason


----------



## kevin j (Feb 4, 2008)

buy the 2 speed pump!  I have not used the electrics at all, but in gas powered, the wasted time really adds up waiting for a slow pump. Mymain complaint with spliiters I have used is rarely force, it is almost always speed.

I need to inviestigate these small ones. Are they 120vac?

tks, kcj


----------



## Elderthewelder (Feb 8, 2008)

The DR splitters are another $50 cheaper than when I bought mine in Dec, they were on sale then as well. Wosh I would of known they were going to lower them more. Tray's and tables are on sale as well. 
http://www.drpower.com/TwoStepModel...|2:DRPowerHome|3:WoodSplitter2Step&LinkType=3

also I got a catalog from them in mail today, they now have a small gas powered splitter, ( not showing on web site yet)  They are calling it a 8ton, has a Briggs & Stratton 4.75 ft lb tourque motor on it, does not give the actual c.i/c.c displacement of it, entire splitter wieghs 145 pounds, has a optional adapter to hook the unit up to the receiver of your truck. they are wanting $750 for it + another $100 for the hitch adapter


----------



## jtb51b (Feb 8, 2008)

They are a bit cheaper, but the have recended the free shipping offer. Thats $99 bucks more for me. I'll probably be ordering one soon, I was holding out to see if they would do any better in the next week or two..

JAson


----------



## bill*67 (Feb 15, 2008)

congrats on your purchase! my friend has the same model an loves it.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 24, 2008)

Stick burner



Hows the splitter holding up???i'm thinking about one


----------



## splitterless (Jul 25, 2008)

DR does not pay for return shipping any more as of this post. DR electric motors have 1800w the rest have 13-1500w, I was/will consider one when my wood pile and 20 amp or better plug is close enough without using a extension cord, I know move my wood to the plug, then  I will have to move it back to the covered shed. :vampire:


----------



## bill*67 (Jul 26, 2008)

NICE REVIEW. MY FRIEND OWNS A DR 6 TON AND JUST LOVES IT. THINKING ABOUT ONE FOR MYSELF!


----------

